# Miter guage & rip fence for a older Microlux saw?



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I picked up a older Proxxon Microlux table saw (made in Japan). The miter gauge & rip fence are terrible. MicroMark has no replacements. It's a black cabinet with access from one side only.

Anyone have any sources for these? Anyone know when these were discontinued?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I was going to say MicroMark (I bought my saw from them), but I guess you already checked with them.

Are you talking about the fixed saw, or the tilting saw?

Try ebay for parts?

Make your own or have a local machinist whip up something for you?

TJ


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

They only seem to have this;
http://www.micromark.com/sliding-table-for-80463-original-microlux-tilting-arbor-table-saw,7505.html

e-Bay has almost nothing which surprised me.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

They also have this ... the non-tilting saw ...

http://www.micromark.com/microlux-miniature-table-saw,6936.html

TJ


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

The sliding table fence you found at Micromark is just the ticket for any table saw. I have made those for job site table saws and stationary shop table saws.

$30.00 bucks seems a little high to me, but I'm cheap. 

You can make your own, the trick is to fit the slide grooves for the miter attachment snugly. After construction the first pass cuts the slot in the front and rear fence as well as the bed of the jig.

I'm with TJ on this one, you can make whatever jigs you need.:smokin:


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks, TJ I have seen that, but that's a real cheapy.

Yes $30 is ridiculous. It's basically hand made. Four pieces of wood and two protractors. Now if you can get one mint at a estate sale, for around $3 that would be more like it. 

(I saw that there when I got the saw, but passed it up until I saw the video on that. It was still there).


----------

